
News outlet Markup ousts editor-in-chief Julia Angwin, prompting resignations - jmsflknr
https://www.cjr.org/analysis/julia-angwin-markup-letter-sue-gardner.php
======
danso
Very bizarre, and sad. Worked with Jeff Larson (the Markup's co-founder, and
now editor in chief) during the early years of ProPublica's news apps team.
Can't even imagine what kind of internal conflict would put him on one side
and Julia the other -- they were both lead co-authors on the investigations
into algorithms [0]

Craig Newmark, who makes up $20M of the ~$23M in initial funding, has only
said "I can’t ethically comment right now."

[https://twitter.com/juliacarriew/status/1120742407371235328](https://twitter.com/juliacarriew/status/1120742407371235328)

[0] [https://www.pulitzer.org/finalists/julia-angwin-jeff-
larson-...](https://www.pulitzer.org/finalists/julia-angwin-jeff-larson-surya-
mattu-lauren-kirchner-and-terry-parris-jr-propublica)

------
patorjk
> "Executive director Sue Gardner is now seeking to change the mission of the
> newsroom to one based on advocacy against the tech companies. She argues
> that The Markup needs to be a ‘cause’ rather than a ‘publication.’"

> "She has removed any reference to investigative journalism from our
> Editorial Value Proposition. She has urged me to run articles with headlines
> such as ‘Facebook is a dumpster fire.’"

This is pretty damming, the most important thing to a news organization is
it's credibility. Going to their website it looks like they haven't launched
yet, this may cause them to be DOA.

~~~
massivecali
This seems far more honest (removing the reference to investigative
journalism) than current publications who claim to be impartial publications,
but clearly push blatant cause driven articles.

~~~
purple-again
Sadly it seems to be more of the same. They intend to present themselves as
journalists while acting as activists. No matter what side of what aisle you
come down on you should be dismayed by what this appears to be.

